# New lights on RZR



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

LED bars on the cage shining out and halogen lights pointed to the rear with multi colored leds.not the best pics but its the best this trashy camera will do. ill take some in the day light tomorrow.:rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Need to get some hid's for the headlights there plug and play on the rzrs.


----------



## Country (Jul 20, 2010)

How much do they run?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i cant remember but i think its around $60? 
here is the difference reg-left hid-right and this is in mid day at night is a huge difference


----------

